# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Μικρό δεντράκι για σταντ (Φωτογραφίες κοκατιλ)

## olga

Για να μην σκαρφαλώνουν και κάθονται στον ανεμιστήρα μου, τους έφτιαξα ένα δεντράκι.



Έβαλα και μερικά παιχνίδια 
 

  Τα παιχνίδια προκάλεσαν γκρίνιες και τσακωμούς,
 

  Η Δαφνούλα θέλει χάδια , αλλά ο Άρης της κρατά μούτρα…

----------


## Panosfx

Φανταστικη ιδεα!Δωσε παραπανω πληροφοριες με ενδιαφερει.Τι ξυλο ειναι,πως το καθαρισες κτλ.
Μπραβο!Ζηλεψα και θελω κι εγω.

----------


## Athina

Πολύ ωραίο!!!
Μπράβο σου.

----------


## COMASCO

​πολυ ωραια κατασκευη ωραια!!!μπραβο σου..!!κανε και αλλα παιχνιδια μονη σου(εχει πολλες ιδεες μεσα στο φορουμ)και βαλτα και δεν θα τα βαριουνται!!

----------


## olga

Παναγιώτη το ξύλο είναι από μια συκιά. Το έκοψα το έπλυνα με σαπούνι και το ξέπλυνα καλά, το άφησα στον ήλιο μερικές μέρες να σκληρύνει. Προσπάθησα να βρω ένα κλαρί που να είναι ίσιο στο κάτω μέρος για τη βάση και να έχει μερικά οριζόντια κλαράκια επάνω για να κάθονται. Επειδή αυτό που βρήκα δεν είχε πολλά οριζόντια έβαλα εγώ ένα στη μέση. Την βάση την δεν την έφτιαξα μόνη μου… κάναμε μια τρύπα στη βάση για να μπει το κλαρί και μετά το στερεώσαμε με αυτά τα τρία σίδερα και βίδες. 



Επειδή μου κουτσουλούσαν στο πάτωμα πήρα μια βάση από γλάστρα, την έκοψα για να μπορώ να την περνάω στο κλαρί και τη στερέωσα πάνω σε βίδες.  Πάνω της βάζω εφημερίδες για να μπορώ να το καθαρίζω εύκολα.

----------


## lenia

μπράβο σου πολύ ωραία ιδέα !!!!!!! ίσως το πιατάκι αν έμπαινε πιο χαμηλά να ήταν λίγο πιο αρμονική η εικόνα ... αλλα λεπτομέρειες... πολύ καλή σκέψη πάντως και τα πουλάκια σου μια χαρά την καταβρήκαν !!!!! ζηλεύω ....

----------


## olga

Τα παιχνίδια που έφτιαξα για το δεντράκι είναι αυτά



Τα παιχνίδια για τα κλουβιά είναι τα παρακάτω που έχουν ξύλο στη μέση για να μασάνε τα πουλιά.
  


Το σταντ δεν τους γλύτωσε! Σε λίγο καιρό θα το έχουν μασήσει ολόκληρο… σιγά σιγά εξαφανίζεται…

----------


## lenia

εκπληκτικά!!!!!!!!!!! φαντασία και ταλέντο!!!! πιάνουν τα χέρια σου για τα καλά!!!!!! μπράβο!

----------


## mitsman

Εσυ κανεις θαυματα τελικα!!!! ειναι τελεια ΟΛΑ!

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα έχω κακομάθει όλη μέρα έξω απο το κλουβί, το βράδυ που τα βάζω μέσα γκρινιάζουν.

----------


## kirkal

υπέροχα όλα και το δεντράκι και ειδικά τα παιχνίδια super... ωραίες ιδέες μας δίνεις!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ολα υπεροχα!!!! μπραβο σου!! Ολγα ολα ειναι τελεια!!!

----------


## ninos

πολύ ωραία όλα .... Μπράβο Όλγα !!

----------


## marlene

*Πολύ καλόοοοο....!!!!      

Δοκίμασε να τους βάλεις κ καμία κρεμαστή πατήθρα ή και κάποια κούνια θα το χαρούν νομίζω πολύ !

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχεις βάλει κάπου πετονιά...? Αν ναι, δεν την αλλάζεις καλύτερα με κανένα σκοινάκι (βαμβακερό ή κάνναβης)
Αν η πετονιά πλεχτεί στα μικρά δαχτυλάκια των κοκατίλ, νομίζω ότι μπορεί πραγματικά να τα πληγώσει (= είναι πολύ πολύ λεπτό υλικό, μα πολύ ανθεκτικό! Κι αυτό σημαίνει ότι κόβει..)

Κατά τα άλλα είναι μία πολύ πολύ όμορφη δουλειά!!!*

----------


## panos70

Oλγα πολυ ωραιο ενα μπραβο και απο εμενα

----------


## olga

Marlene έχει μια στρογγυλή κούνια μπλε και ασπρο με σπάγκο αλλά είναι πίσω απο το μπολάκι και δεν φαίνεται, δεν κάνουν όμως μόνο την μασάνε. Μπετονιά δεν έχει πουθενα...σπάγκος είναι και κλωστές. Χοντρό σύρμα και σπάγκο έχω βάλει για να κρεμάσω τα παιχνίδια, και το δεντράκι δεν χωράει άλλα.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εκπληκτικό απλά.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πόλη όμορφο Σταν εύχομαι να το χαρούν τα μικρά σου μπομπιρακεια!!!

----------


## ananda

Όλγα ..πάρα πολύ ωραίο...μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## BanOr

Μπραβο Ολγα!
Πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο!
Πρεπει να πας να κοψεις και αλλη συκια γιατι στην τρωνε απ'οτι διαβασα,ε?

----------


## olga

χαχα ναι σε μερικούς μήνες θα πρέπει να βρω κι άλλο κλαράκι...τρώνε τον φλοιό γύρο γύρο και όσο πάει το δεντράκι λεπτένει...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πολύ ωραίο 'Ολγα! Και το δεντράκι και τα παιχνίδια! Σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις ιδέες!! Πανέμορφα και τυχερά τα μικρούλια σου!

----------


## teoblack

Μπράβο, πολύ δημιουργικό!
Θα πείραζε αν έκανα κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο για το budgie μου?

----------


## BanOr

Την Ολγα εννοεις; :Ρ

----------


## olga

Γιατί να μην κάνει και για budgie? Φαντάζομαι θα το ευχαριστηθεί όσο και τα δικά μου κακομαθημένα κόκατιλ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ολα τα πραγματα ειναι υπεροχα,δυστιχος δεν μπορουσα να γραψω στο foroum διοτι ειχε ενα προβλημα ο υπολογιστης...
Και σημερα επιδιωρθωθηκε....

Μπραβο για την δουλεια σου,φαινεται οτι τα αγαπας πολυ τα πουλακια σου!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Από της φωτογραφίες καταλαβαίνω ότι το χεροντε παρά πολύ!!! και πάλη ένα μεγάλο μπράβο που αφιέρωσες χρόνω για να φτιάξεις ένα χιροπιιτο σταντ για τα τσουλούφια , είμαι σίγουρος ότι το έτυμο δεν θα το χεροντουσαν τόσο οσο αυτό  :Happy:  , άσε που θα το ανακυκλώσουν σε λιγους μήνες

----------


## olga

Είχα κοιτάξει να αγοράσω ένα αλλά μου φάνηκαν λίγο ακριβα, γι αυτό που έφτιαξα πλήρωσα μόνο τη βάση της γλάστρας που έχω βάλει για τις κουτσουλιές, όλα τα υπόλοιπα υπήρχαν στο σπίτι...
Το χαίρονται δεν λες τίποτα! Μόνα τους ανεβαίνουν μόνα τους κατεβαίνουν, όλη μέρα εκεί κάθονται!

----------


## cockatiel

καλα τελεια ζηλευω !!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Τέλεια ιδέα!! Μπράβο!!! Είναι οκ αν φτιάξουμε "δεντράκι" από κλαδιά ελιάς; Πες μας και με τι τρόπο καθάρισες τα κλαδιά πριν τους τα δώσεις! 
Εγώ καθάρισα χειροποίητες πατήθρες που μου χάρισε ο καλός μας φίλος Άγγελος με σόδα πρώτα, και μετά με ξύδι. Λίγες ώρες στον ήλιο και ήταν έτοιμες!
Ανυπομονώ να τους φτιάξω κι εγώ σταντ γιατί πάνε και κάθονται στα πιο άκυρα σημεία και δε μαζεύονται μετά  :Anim 55:

----------


## wizardbeats

πολυ καλη δουλεια

----------


## olga

Αντιγόνη μια χαρά είναι και η ελιά για δεντράκι, απλά εγώ δυσκολεύτηκα να βρω κλαδί ίσιο στη βάση και πάνω πιο λεπτό για να μπορούν να κάθονται. Την πρώτη φορά που το καθάρισα το έτριψα με σαπούνι το ξέπλυνα καλά και το άφησα μετά να ξεραθεί. Μία φορά τη βδομάδα το καθαρίζω με πολύ νερό και σόδα γιατί το ξύδι μου μυρίζει...
Όταν το φτιάξεις περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες! Βάλε και παιχνιδάκια πάνω για να μην βαριούνται και θα το ευχαριστηθούν πολύ!

----------

